# how old are you



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

just looked at the who are you post, now i feel old (57yr) but playing in the mud makes me feel like a kid agian. only seen 2 or 3 who looked to be around my age group


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ill be 35 in april.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i am 29.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm 28... :bigok:


----------



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

Im 13.LOL


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^ i think we had a 10 year old on here somewhere.


----------



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

LOL!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

50, today


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^ HAPPY BIRTHDAY DG!


----------



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

17 and in need of a job.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Bruin!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im 29.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Im 19yrs old . Will be 20 in Feb.

Oh and happy happy birthday IBBruin


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

55 next month...scary...but 25 when on the Brute...lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nmkawierider said:


> 55 next month...scary...but 25 when on the Brute...lol


That surprises me.. Most other people I could kinda guess and be close but I was way off on you! I was thinking mid-late 30's.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes. It aint as bad as the pic yet Jon. lol, good pic though.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

IBBruin said:


> Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes. It aint as bad as the pic yet Jon. lol, good pic though.


Ha! That was from steve  It must be that bad b/c you're eyesight is going
:bigok: :bigok: :bigok: :bigok: :bigok: :bigok: :bigok: :bigok: :bigok:


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

23 waiting on 25 for insurance reasons.. :bigok:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> That surprises me.. Most other people I could kinda guess and be close but I was way off on you! I was thinking mid-late 30's.


Well...thanks! I guess you are as young as you feel.:34:


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

just turned 34 last month.


----------



## racer37l (Nov 28, 2010)

Can't say but one thing, 58 and enjoying every minute of it!!!!!!!! Con


----------



## })(TX_Brute)({ (Dec 11, 2010)

Im 17 turnin 18 in april


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Dang, I don't feel so old after all. Lots of old farts on here.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Im a whopping 26

Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

33 I will be 34 in March.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

IBBruin said:


> Dang, I don't feel so old after all. Lots of old farts on here.


Yeah you got passed!! You're not the oldest anymore :bigeyes:


----------



## Fatcat (Mar 24, 2009)

Turned 78 last month & still riding..........................................


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Turned 44 in October....but you guys know I don't act my age


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

I am 29.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

30 years old .


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

27 just married and she is wanting kids asap haha you know Im trying to hold out.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

22 and single. any body have a daughter my age that likes riding and wants to live in the south? Ha ha  turning mimb into online match maker. P425 can we have a new topic MMITM (match making in the mud) just kidding


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Happy Birthday Bruin....rmax I'm 58 years young and love to ride!


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

47 and enjoying every minute of it...


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

11 and lovin it


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Polaris425 said:


> That surprises me.. Most other people I could kinda guess and be close but I was way off on you! I was thinking mid-late 30's.


me too


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Brute650i said:


> 22 and single. any body have a daughter my age that likes riding and wants to live in the south? Ha ha  turning mimb into online match maker. P425 can we have a new topic MMITM (match making in the mud) just kidding


I have a single, beautiful daughter that loves to ride and does live in the south but she's older than you. LOL


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

32 yrs here


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

29 (19 with 10 years of experiance)


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Happy B-Day Bruin!! I'm gonna be 36 in 3 weeks. Gotta agree with P425 and phreebsd, I also had nmkawierider pegged for about my age.


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog (Oct 7, 2010)

30..


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

IBBruin said:


> I have a single, beautiful daughter that loves to ride and does live in the south but she's older than you. LOL



Darn ha ha it was worth a try


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

39 here but when on the quads I tend to act more my boot size(13) than my age lol.


----------



## WOLVERINE (Jan 1, 2010)

42, but act like a 16 yr old when I get anything motorized between my legs!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

WOLVERINE said:


> 42, but act like a 16 yr old when I get anything motorized between my legs!


Hey....me too


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

16 just legal :bigok:


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

41 and feelin every day of it


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

wood butcher said:


> 41 and feelin every day of it


Im feelin the 30's


----------



## bennapa55 (Oct 15, 2010)

33 whole years but only 1 with the brute....


----------



## roadiestar (Dec 10, 2009)

51 with the mind of a 21 year old and the body of a 70 year old.:17::17:


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

Only 48!!


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2009)

46 here


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm 20, gonna be 21in a month!!!:nutkick:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey D, just an FYI, the Admins/Mods can still view your posts even after you delete them. The quote of the motorized one was a classic and you should have left it. BWAAAHAHAHAHA


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> Hey D, just an FYI, the Admins/Mods can still view your posts even after you delete them. The quote of the motorized one was a classic and you should have left it. BWAAAHAHAHAHA


u know bruin b4 i read ur post i noticed the deleted post from D and i was thinking it was about the motorized comment lol but dont worry D im sure we all had the same thought and u jus brought it in the open. u should of left it


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i put it back up for her


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Gee thanks Wood Butcher :34:


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

happy b day bruin , I'll be 26 tommorow


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

38 but only act 28


----------



## RedRancher04 (Aug 4, 2010)

im 22


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Im 27 by my last calculations!

I seem to forget my age and think im younger than I am until reality kicks me in the rear so i remember im married and have a kid. Hummm it's a big change after that! But I still love it!!


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

40 and feeling it


----------



## Jolley (Jan 12, 2010)

Im 14


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

It's not how old you are, Its how old you feel


----------



## kawasaki brute force 750 (Feb 14, 2010)

17! and own a brute force 750!!


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

24 here, and in the same boat as 08brute waiting for 25 too save some cash on insurance


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

32 and holding! Although after being bucked off the brute a couple of times, feels more like 52!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Just turned 33 in november


----------



## flowbackman (Nov 2, 2010)

Well I am 27 Years Young ;-)


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

lots of feed back on this one, i often think back an wonder what it would been like to have had the things we have now when i was a kid growing up.
happy b day bruin


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

50ish........
.
.
.
.
.

oh wth.....53 this month, _and falling apart!_
Just like my brute.... more upkeep with age.


----------



## 1BADPrarrie (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm 28 and feel like i'm 60


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

oldmanbrute said:


> 50ish........
> .
> .
> .
> ...


The trick it to take care of your body as much as you do your Brute


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Big D said:


> The trick it to take care of your body as much as you do your Brute


:agreed: so true...but we don't...we take better care of our Brutes!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> :agreed: so true...but we don't...we take better care of our Brutes!!


:laugh2: Funny how that works.


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

Brute650i said:


> 22 and single. any body have a daughter my age that likes riding and wants to live in the south? Ha ha  turning mimb into online match maker. P425 can we have a new topic MMITM (match making in the mud) just kidding


im 14, i agree with this^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^:haha:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

27 here and the years keep going by faster and faster lol


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

28 here.. sometimes i feel older when i'm at work but always feel younger when i'm playin'..


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

31 here and gonna be a first time daddy in june!
anyone have a cheap place online to buy diapers!?!?! LOL


----------



## novass (Sep 25, 2009)

56.5 see ya yall at marengo cat island grocery is where ill be camping


----------



## riverside20 (Apr 23, 2010)

Just turned 27 on dec. 7th.. Doing good in life for my age I must say


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

i'm 22 now i'm waiting on 25 for insurance reason like the other two lol


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

30 & its been a crappy year. Hopefully next year will be better.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I know this should go in the joke thread, but since we're talking about age I wanted to share it with the non-subscribers too.

.....just in time for Christmas. A phone that even the old folks can use.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

29. Just another number. Still feel like im 18 hehe. Well sometimes......haha


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm 29 going on 12!!!!


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

14 here


----------



## Silverback Rhino (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm 31 stareing 32 in the eyes next month. But my wife is 5 yrs younger than me so hopefully she will keep me young lol.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

24 here.


----------



## TxMudGurl (Nov 17, 2010)

Well I am 34 (even though it is rude to ask a woman her age, but since you didnt ask me directly. LOL) and just found a couple of gray hairs that I am super proud of.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yea my gf always makes fun of me about my few gray hairs haha. Its ok cause she has more back probs than I got and shes younger hahaha.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I just think it's unfair that a man can look distinguished with gray hair. Woman, not so much.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I wish I was going gray instead of bald


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I dunno, call me weird, but I kind of like bald.
Again, bald looks okay on guys, but on a woman.....

....do you see a pattern here?


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I've been told i have a funny shaped head. It aint looking to promising for me. lol


----------



## TxMudGurl (Nov 17, 2010)

Gray = puttin in some time and experience. I love a man with that salt and pepper looking going on. 

I have to agree that women do not look distinguished with the gray look, however I am proud of my one strand of gray I found. Atleast I have something to show for all the crazy s&%t I have pulled!!


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

drtj said:


> I wish I was going gray instead of bald


Im both, going bald but the little bit of hair I have left is turning grey.............annnnd im only 27


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

drtj said:


> I wish I was going gray instead of bald


I'm guilty on both counts your honor.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm 23.....turning 24 in Feb. Had to grow up faster than I wanted due to now having a 3 yr old daughter.... but it still doesnt stop me from having fun when I'm out on the brute, thats the only time I can actually act my age :rockn:


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

33 here


----------



## BlackBeast (Nov 12, 2009)

23 here


----------



## troutslayer (Aug 8, 2010)

old as dirt.....almost hitting the milestone....


----------



## Unclebill (Sep 4, 2009)

I am on my 10th anniversary of my 39th birthday soon to be my 11th anniversary


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i am 32. going bald and got some gray...i think its due to my 15 yr old daughter and 10 yr old son...


----------



## kylej1291 (Mar 21, 2010)

19 here..


----------



## plow0 (Nov 5, 2009)

16 turning 17 in january!


----------



## Tinker (Feb 4, 2009)

I'am 49 but after a good ride with my buddies, the wife thinks I'm closer to 20 especially when I come home covered in mud and smelling like beer and smoked sausage. LOL


----------



## tumbleweed (Nov 23, 2009)

35 but my wife says i act like a kid most of the time !!


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

Im 43


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

21 here and dont plan on gettin any older :bigok:


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

37........


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

34 and the Brute is the only time that I can be myself and live free. Lets ride...


----------



## TxMudGurl (Nov 17, 2010)

LOL @ smelling like beer and smoked sausage....


----------



## roadiestar (Dec 10, 2009)

51 acting like a 20 year old and feeling like a 80 year old.


----------



## blackd650brute (Sep 21, 2009)

20 but ake like an old man in my back and knees


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

todays my bday 41 yrs young an still wantin the nos!!!


----------



## chubbs34 (Apr 23, 2010)

25 with 3 torn ACL's and 2 kids. so i feel much older than i am


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

just turned 21 dec 28 and still havent hit a bar yet lol


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

speedman said:


> just turned 21 dec 28 and still havent hit a bar yet lol


 Yea but I bet tonight you're gonna party like it's 1999


----------



## jarhead (Dec 14, 2010)

turning 45 this year...time flies when u r having fun


----------



## bigbadbrute750 (Aug 16, 2010)

16 here


----------

